# $10 per drive



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Check out this Ad in craigslist. Glad I live at least a little bit away from this team. This is getting a little  now isnt it..

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/biz/888270325.html


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Burkartsplow;613166 said:


> Check out this Ad in craigslist. Glad I live at least a little bit away from this team. This is getting a little  now isnt it..
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/biz/888270325.html


Give one of your buddies a bill that says you plowed his drive for $7.50! Then when it snows laugh!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ducatirider944;613175 said:


> Give one of your buddies a bill that says you plowed his drive for $7.50! Then when it snows laugh!


I'd go for $5.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Mark Oomkes;613176 said:


> I'd go for $5.


I'll pay you $5 to plow your driveway.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

I may email these guys and see if they have a "division" in my neck of the woods. I would be willing to pay them $10 each for my drives. I'd make more than doing it myself.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

sub to this guy. Get paid $35 for a driveway and give him $10


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

sparky8370;613200 said:


> sub to this guy. Get paid $35 for a driveway and give him $10


Talk about a hole in one! He profits because he has more work, you profit because you won't have too. I'm starting to see how this wealth redistribution thing works. I might have to really look hard in how I need to vote in 2 weeks!


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

This is crazy...to think its real:realmad:


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

sparky8370;613200 said:


> sub to this guy. Get paid $35 for a driveway and give him $10


Thats all Im saying. Think about it. What could possibly go wrong?  No insurance to pay (for anyone by the looks of it) no fuel to buy...Hell yeah Im gonna hire these guys.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

there is only one way i would do drives for $10 
1 i don't get out of the truck to shovel at all.
2 I have 100 houses all on the same street.
3 all houses are at biggest a 2 car drive in width and one car length.

If i could meet all these requirements then i would for sure do drives for $10. 
but the chance of this happening is so slim i don't even want to try it.

I think i might try to advertise for $20 per drive just driveway no walkway. Per push, see what happens. (hmmm maybe next year)


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

how many people would hire a company named "criminal customz"


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice add he only has 1 truck the pic. on the left is backward.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

could just be a leader to suck the customer in, then they get the profit another way.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;613634 said:


> Nice add he only has 1 truck the pic. on the left is backward.


ya, I noticed that too. You said "team" how do u know this is more than one guy?
I think its just one "smuck" with a truck
Obviously not a real business. Needs a lesson in grammar.
Not a very good ad. in my opinion.


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone ever call this cracker jack and find out what his story is on the $10 drive??


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Give him a call his number is right up there


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

SnoFarmer;614484 said:


> Give him a call his number is right up there


I will see if he is willing to travel!


----------

